# First road bike: Giant TCR Alliance vs. Cervelo S1



## thebikebeat (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm graduating from my upright fitness bike (Specialized Sirrus) that I've been putting about 75 to 125 miles a week on to a road bike and was hoping to get some input.

I know when it comes to buying a bike it's "test ride, test ride, test ride" but I searched through the manufacturer's forums and haven't gotten much input on the TCR Alliance. I've had my eyes set on a Cervelo S1 because it's within my price range (helped with the fact that I've been doing some contract work for the local dealer and will get a nice discount on any ride I choose) but I recently stumbled across the TCR and it's thrown a wrench into things.

I know we're talking aero frames with the S1 and then it's the whole better alu vs low- to mid-grade carbon on the TCR, but we're also talking a mixed bag of components on the S1 with Ultegra, FSA and Cervelo brakes vs a full Rival groupo on the Giant.

About me: 5'9, 155 lbs, lifelong hockey player so flexibility won't be an issue. I like to go fast, but I'd also like something that will allow me to put some serious time in the saddle relatively comfortably (but then again, isn't comfort always relative?). 

I was hoping for some input into whether I'd be happy with either of these bikes for what will be my first *actual* road bike.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

thebikebeat said:


> I'm graduating from my upright fitness bike (Specialized Sirrus) that I've been putting about 75 to 125 miles a week on to a road bike and was hoping to get some input.
> 
> I know when it comes to buying a bike it's "test ride, test ride, test ride" but I searched through the manufacturer's forums and haven't gotten much input on the TCR Alliance. I've had my eyes set on a Cervelo S1 because it's within my price range (helped with the fact that I've been doing some contract work for the local dealer and will get a nice discount on any ride I choose) but I recently stumbled across the TCR and it's thrown a wrench into things.
> 
> ...


While test rides are important, their purpose is to give the rider an idea of the fit (most important)/ feel ride and handling of the bikes of interest. 

If you happened upon the TCR in a LBS, then ask to be sized/ fitted and head out for a test ride. I suggest doing the same on the S1 and some others, because exposing yourself to what's available in this market segment is the best way to determine your preferences in rider position, ride and handling. 

If you're interested in some degree of comfort when logging those miles, you might want to look at a couple of bikes with what is now referred to as relaxed geometry. Slightly taller head tubes, slightly longer wheelbases. Your fitness level may not _require_ the taller HT's, but having that option isn't a bad thing. And IME longer wheelbases tend to smooth the ride a little.


----------



## thebikebeat (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I definitely plan on getting a fit and trying both out. I guess I was coming more from a "Does anyone know much about the TCR Alliance" standpoint. I've read so much about the S1 that I feel confident in knowing what it's all about, but I haven't heard/read much about the Alliance.

Although the guys at the LBS were talking up the Alliance pretty well, and said that if I swapped wheelsets between the Alliance and the S1 the Giant would be the better bike because it would have the the better groupo and nicer wheels. And this is when they know they'd make more on the Cervelo.

I suppose I should just get fit, test them both and then report back.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

thebikebeat said:


> Thanks for the input. I definitely plan on getting a fit and trying both out. I guess I was coming more from a "Does anyone know much about the TCR Alliance" standpoint. *I've read so much about the S1 that I feel confident in knowing what it's all about*, but I haven't heard/read much about the Alliance.
> 
> Although the guys at the LBS were talking up the Alliance pretty well, and said that if I swapped wheelsets between the Alliance and the S1 the Giant would be the better bike because it would have the the better groupo and nicer wheels. And this is when they know they'd make more on the Cervelo.
> 
> I suppose I should just get fit, test them both and then report back.


Researching (to a point) is good and asking impressions here (to a point) is good, but the bottom line is this is going to be your bike, not ours.

I've ridden TCR's and they weren't for me, but that's because their geo didn't fit me great and I didn't care for the ride. But that doesn't make it a bad bike, it just makes it the wrong bike for me. Again, points up the value of test rides. Had I read rider reports waxing poetic about the bike, I may have talked myself into one, then regreted it. And reading about the Cervelo and riding one are very different things. Just trying to make a point here, so I hope it's understood.

One big plus IMO is the LBS you're dealing with seem to be pretty straight shooters, and FWIW I tend to agree with their logic. Although the best bike (of these two) is highly subjective and something you'll ultimately have to decide.


----------



## thebikebeat (Dec 2, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> Researching (to a point) is good and asking impressions here (to a point) is good, but the bottom line is this is going to be your bike, not ours.
> 
> I've ridden TCR's and they weren't for me, but that's because their geo didn't fit me great and I didn't care for the ride. But that doesn't make it a bad bike, it just makes it the wrong bike for me. Again, points up the value of test rides. Had I read rider reports waxing poetic about the bike, I may have talked myself into one, then regreted it. And reading about the Cervelo and riding one are very different things. Just trying to make a point here, so I hope it's understood.
> 
> One big plus IMO is the LBS you're dealing with seem to be pretty straight shooters, and FWIW I tend to agree with their logic. Although the best bike (of these two) is highly subjective and something you'll ultimately have to decide.


Agreed. Sometimes I feel like I am looking for the wrong things because my background (journalism) just taught me to research, research, research, so I might go into something with preconceived notions — like basing a decision around a better groupo for the money — than actually just going for the feel of the bike and which frame feels better for me.

Points well taken.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

thebikebeat said:


> Agreed. Sometimes I feel like I am looking for the wrong things because my background (journalism) just taught me to research, research, research, so I might go into something with preconceived notions — like basing a decision around a better groupo for the money — than actually just going for the feel of the bike and which frame feels better for me.
> 
> Points well taken.


I can relate to the research comment, because I tend to be on the analytical side and induce my own headaches.  

To help keep your priorities straight, here's something to think about during your bike shopping. The frameset is the heart of the bike. It dictates fit/ feel, handling and to some extent, ride. All the other 'stuff' bolts to it and wears out in time, so (to my way of thinking), the 'wearable' items take second place to the frameset itself, because it's likely you'll have that longer. 

This has helped me make buying decisions, so maybe it'll help you as well.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Just a couple random comments after reading this.

-You mentioned the S1 is Aero. I'd ignore that as far as being a selling point. Unless you are doing high level TT's where 1/10th of a second matters. And if that was the case you probably wouldn't be looking at either of these bikes. 

-Rival is not "better" than what the S1 comes with (certainly not 'worse' either). They both (Rival v Ultegra) shift using a different technique. Focus on which technique feels better to you not what the shop says is better. Better wheels can be objectively said so they are probably right about that one but not so much about saying better group set in my opinion. Personal preference is a huge factor in determining 'better' shifters. 

Isn't that Giant a hybrid of aluminum and carbon? If that's the case I wouldn't make any assumptions about it's comfort vs an all aluminum bike.

Good luck.


----------



## jaydub_u (Mar 16, 2009)

I can't say alot about the Giant as I have never ridden one, but I am 6'0" and 250lbs. I am 52 years young and feel that I have really good flexibility for my size/age. I bought a S1 a year ago and tried several quality carbon bikes in that same price range while I was shopping. well I havent' looked back. I ride between 80 and 125 miles a week and have done 4 metric cent. and a longest ride of 75 miles and I am very pleased with the S1. comfortable to me and I really never even think about upgrade as far as the frame goes. accelerates extremely well and like I said, long rides are very comfortable. I did upgrade wheels after a year.


----------



## monkeyma (Jun 6, 2010)

I am in the exact same dilemma. I've ridden both bikes and intend to give them one more ride since the shops are on opposite ends of town and I can't get a good side by side demo.

I'm 6' and a Clydesdale and have a long torso. The Giant seemed to fit me very well since it has a tad longer top tube. But it was close on the S1.

Both bikes felt stiff and light. Both frames are race ready.

The big difference is the Aero versus Carbon. As a triathlete, I wanted to go aero but given the hilly terrain of the Pacific NW and the amazing road feel of the Giant, I'm rethinking that. Also the fact that the S1 stock wheels beg to be upgraded and the Cervelo brakes feel like mush compared with Ultegra.

Now if I can just convince my wife that I need to spend an extra grand on my second bike. Oy!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

monkeyma said:


> *I am in the exact same dilemma*. I've ridden both bikes and intend to give them one more ride since the shops are on opposite ends of town and I can't get a good side by side demo.
> 
> I'm 6' and a Clydesdale and have a long torso. The Giant seemed to fit me very well since it has a tad longer top tube. But it was close on the S1.
> 
> ...


From reading your post it seems to me the dilemma lies in convincing your wife.


----------



## monkeyma (Jun 6, 2010)

Wife convinced. I own the Giant now.

I just put the pedals and computer on before having to go out of town on business. 

I cannot wait to get home to really put it through its paces.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

monkeyma said:


> *Wife convinced*. I own the Giant now.
> 
> I just put the pedals and computer on before having to go out of town on business.
> 
> I cannot wait to get home to really put it through its paces.


Congrats!! (I knew you could do it) :thumbsup: 

Post pics if/ when you can..


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

To the OP - I can't say much about the TCR, although I've heard quite a bit about it - good things too  I own a Cervelo S1 myself and well if I had to do it all over again:

- Decide how I'm going to be riding - flats, racing, climbing, long endurance, etc.
- get fitted on both and go for test rides

That being said, I've owned my S1 for a little less than a year but do very varied rides with it. I ended up changing parts in the name of speed and also comfort. But I do like the "stiff" feel of the S1....rides great, is stiff, but I feel more in control of a ride (car or bike), when it is not too plush. For this purpose the S1 is like a Ferrari  It's just amazing on downhills - I did also upgrade my brakes too, as the stock ones felt mushy.

My only gripe is when I go on rides longer than 60 miles. Then my body starts to ache after the ride and the last 5 miles home gets tiring. I kept thinking I would adjust, but nope.....thus my next bike will have a carbon frameset  For now, I really do love my S1. It rocks!

Check out my site in my sig and you'll see some pics of it, as well as the kind of rides I do. Maybe that will give you an idea of what I use the bike for.

Good luck with your shopping and hope this helps!


----------



## monkeyma (Jun 6, 2010)

I should clarify that I ended up with a 09 TCR Advanced SL at a good sale price. It's more bike than I currently need but exactly the bike I hope I can become worthy of.


----------



## Pudzian (Oct 5, 2009)

Not sure if you've already made your decision or not. But, I was on the same exact boat! I ended up with the 2009 TCR Alliance 1. I've had it for about a year now, the stock saddle is quite uncomfortable after about 20 or so miles into the ride, but that alone is not a big deal, easy fix. Other than that the bike is great on flats, climbs, downhills, and overall comfort. I love the bike and have no regrets. If you'd like I can post some pics of it.


Good Luck!


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

pics!!!!!


----------



## uphillcrash (Apr 12, 2009)

I have the TCR and would buy another at the drop of a hat .I do between 12000 and 15000 kms a year and never had any trouble with my bike the only thing that has failed was the stock standard Giant saddle last week ,it had 60000+kms on it so it served me well . The TCR's have good feel to them .For comfort and easy gear changes Sram Rival(I have Sram Force on mine) is the way to go, small finger movements to change gear not big hand movements .Wheels are the best upgrade the you can do and you will notice the improvment beteewn a ok set and a good set of wheels .


----------



## Pudzian (Oct 5, 2009)

Sorry for the long delay I was out of town..Here it is:
<a href="https://tinypic.com?ref=2yvtrwm" target="_blank"><img src="https://i26.tinypic.com/2yvtrwm.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>
<a href="https://tinypic.com?ref=r0auyd" target="_blank"><img src="https://i27.tinypic.com/r0auyd.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>


----------



## josephr (Jun 17, 2010)

just a thought....why not just put on a set of drop bars on the Sirrus?


----------

